# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Four part form for Fosshape costume mounts

## jwilliams

Most of us who've worked with Fosshape to make costume mounts have experience the problem of removing it from the form after shrinking. The stress of pulling it off makes weak zones and creases, and you are left with an open seam to try to close neatly. I experimented with a different approach, making the foam original as a four-part mold that can be pulled out of the finished mount without having to split or fold or stretch. This approach makes a much cleaner mount that can be used as-is or covered with fabric. 

I have found that by sewing darts into the form it gives it a little more strength and allows tighter shrinking. Having that nice clean seam along the back also helps support the garments, and looks good even if it shows. It's a little more work, but worth the effort. And, fear not, even with my neanderthal sewing skills I was still able to make something pretty decent. I've attached photos of the process. Feel free to post questions or comments here.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Thanks for the great step by step images! It is funny that you are addressing some of the issues that I have been hearing from Fosshape users recently in my neck of the woods. If you are making a form why not make it removable! Sewing darts is huge too. Thanks for sharing your thought processes and results with the rest of us.
Ashley

----------


## LStockebrand

May I ask what the foam is you made your initial mount with?  I have been laboriously carving ethafoam, but would love to know of a foam I can fill a form with that would withstand the steam heat needed to form the Fosshape-
Thanks!

----------


## mountmaker289

> May I ask what the foam is you made your initial mount with?  I have been laboriously carving ethafoam, but would love to know of a foam I can fill a form with that would withstand the steam heat needed to form the Fosshape-
> Thanks!


From the picture it looks like a standard polyurethane foam mannequin. I use these all the time when molding with Fosshape. I would suggest not using ethafoam to form a fosshape mount.... it could melt.

----------


## Jamie Hascall

We shaped and hacked-up a lot of cheap urethane mannequins for Fosshape use. I'm afraid I never had the time to focus on it in the way Jim was able with this example. I have wished for a robust version of an old adjustable dressmaker's form that would allow you to tailor the size if the figure, and then collapse it from the inside so you could remove it from the fused Fosshape form. Sadly, I've never found one that would withstand the pressure that the shrinking Fosshape can exert.

----------


## jwilliams

Yes, inexpensive urethane dress forms, carved to fit, then cut and assembled in the four-part system. Ethafoam, in addition to adhering from the heat also has a lot of "tooth" and makes it difficult to remove. Jamie, I think the adjustable dressmaker's form would also be problematic, as the Fosshape would shrink into every nook and cranny. Then again, those ribs could add strength to the shape...may be worth an experiment!

Jim

----------

